
If you could shut down a highway to play with connected cars, what would you do? - batobey

======
batobey
This is a serious question, we need some hack ideas...

~~~
caw
A Flying V formation (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mighty_Ducks_(film_series)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mighty_Ducks_\(film_series\))
)

More seriously, what equipment do you have? How many vehicles, what type, and
how long of a stretch of highway? Can you damage the cars in any way (say
tailgating and then sudden obstacle avoidance...would anyone be mad if the
cars didn't avoid as intended)?

~~~
batobey
With several miles of elevated highway, a moderate volume of volunteered & OEM
supplied vehicles and open minded infrastructure partners a pretty broad range
of hacks/trials could be accommodated. Actively driving vehicles off the road
and/or damaging them would be frowned on. However, sudden avoidance of "soft"
obstacles under different scenarios definitely works.

Not sure how to work in the scoring aspect of a flying v, but would definitely
be fun to model fuel savings of cars doing the same.

